
Uber orders 24,000 Volvo XC90s for driverless fleet - nixy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/20/uber-orders-24000-volvo-xc90s-for-driverless-fleet/
======
zeroz
Call me pessimistic, but "purchase 24,000 of its XC90 SUVs between 2019 and
2021 to form a [Uber] fleet of autonomous vehicles" sounds rather unrealistic
and more like an over optimistic marketing story to me. I know, a lot of good
engineers are working on it and automatic vision, sensors and AI are improving
constantly. Nevertheless, the Uber use case IMHO requires a solution for the
most difficult level of autonomous driving - urban traffic. And without any
kind of driver/ safety person/ driver awareness. For 2019 I could imagine
autonomous Uber on preselected highway routes, but not in inner city during
rush hour with hundreds of people chaotically crossing the street during heavy
rain.

